# My baby Bourke's parakeet



## angelbug (Jul 15, 2014)

I brought home an adorable male normal color Bourke's parakeet the other day. His pink and blue colors will darken and expand as he matures. He's the extreme opposite of my lively, chatty budgies - he's very mellow, and his little twittering song is so quiet that even when he sits on my shoulder and sings in my ear I can barely hear him. I think he would sit on me all day if I let him!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

He sounds like a real sweety. Do you have other birds besides budgies?


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Aww he's a cutie! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new and very cute little friend!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a lovely little fellow! What is his name?
Thanks for sharing his picture with us. *


----------



## angelbug (Jul 15, 2014)

Right now I just have Ebey (pronounced EB, named after a nature preserve on Whidbey Island, WA, where I got him - just across the bay from my home) and the two budgies, but I have a feeling there are more birds in my future.  I wouldn't mind another pair of budgies at some point - they're so entertaining.


----------

